# Oklahoma Steam Threshers Association



## ParkerWilliams (Jan 9, 2016)

May 6, 7, 8 2016[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6gG6F6akvQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6gG6F6akvQ[/ame]


----------



## ParkerWilliams (Jan 9, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnpz5vsRcxU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnpz5vsRcxU[/ame]


----------



## ParkerWilliams (Jan 9, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rv0ingBb00"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rv0ingBb00[/ame]


----------

